# 5 gallons substrate amount



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

So I am about to begin a 5 gallons planted shrimp tank (low-light). I am looking at the Fluval shrimp stratum. How many kilos will I need for a regular 5 gallon tank? Thanks for any help


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I bought the 4kg bag, (the red bag) and used more than half of it, and have added some since then... The fluval stuff will wear out quicker with tap water only water changes so its good to have some extra soil handy...


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Good advice! So I'll get the 4kg one then...
By the way, how did u put that foam on your filter inlet? Thanks


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

The black foam inside on the filter intake? Usually id just use an Aquaclear 20 sponge and carefully cut a small slice in it to fit on the tube, but in my 5.5gal I used a Fluval prefilter sponge, which fits right on the tube and is round, black and precut to fit...its also much finer than the ac sponge so the water clears up fast when it gets cloudy from stirring up the substrate or whatever. I got it just for looks really cause it was black and looked nice in the tank lol The AC20 sponges are much cheaper, i think the fluval sponge i paid $3.99 or something like that. 
A good thing to have with crs is an api test kit, just to monitor your ph/gh/kh.


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

great advice shrimpie! Thanks a lot  
Do you fertilize your plants at all?


----------

